# Aussie tipping comp ladder



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
--------------------------------------------------------------
welsh_dragon 14
--------------------------------------------------------------
stiflers mum 12
--------------------------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary 11
--------------------------------------------------------------
thehook13 11
-------------------------------------------------------------- 
Sox 11 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
all at sea 11 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Got news 10
----------------------------------------------------------------
rocco 10
---------------------------------------------------------------
67_special 9
------------------------------------------------------------


---------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Great start from me, pretty impressed actually.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Great start from me, pretty impressed actually.


Haha. Nice pat on the back mate. Will just have to find more random domestic Aussie fights to see if we cant stump you :hey


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Haha. Nice pat on the back mate. Will just have to find more random domestic Aussie fights to see if we cant stump you :hey


My boxrec abilities are boundless mate!!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> My boxrec abilities are boundless mate!!


Actually looking at Boxrec this week, @67_special will struggle to find a domestic matchup. Just one card and doesn't really look like any close ones amongst it.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Actually looking at Boxrec this week, @67_special will struggle to find a domestic matchup. Just one card and doesn't really look like any close ones amongst it.


Maybe we settle for Cotto vs Geale week?

This fight is a 70/30 fight but most will get it wrong.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Maybe we settle for Cotto vs Geale week?
> 
> This fight is a 70/30 fight but most will get it wrong.


I accidentally put a bet on it being a draw. Might stick with that.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Got news said:


> Maybe we settle for Cotto vs Geale week?
> 
> This fight is a 70/30 fight but most will get it wrong.


:deal

Good work too @stiflers mum


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Got news said:


> Maybe we settle for Cotto vs Geale week?
> 
> This fight is a 70/30 fight but most will get it wrong.


Just some suggestions:
6/6 Geale v Cotto
6/6 Oosthuizen V Berridge
6/6 Yordan V Awuku
6/6 Darchinian V Cuellar


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@67_special ^^^^and Robert Gurerro vs Aaron Martinez if you are stuck.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

rocco said:


> Just some suggestions:
> 6/6 Geale v Cotto
> 6/6 Oosthuizen V Berridge
> 6/6 Yordan V Awuku
> 6/6 Darchinian V Cuellar


Nice fights!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

This could be a good one to add?

Dominic Breazeale 
won 14 (KO 13) + lost 0 (KO 0) + drawn 0 = 14
rounds boxed 39 KO% 92.86

*Vs*

Yasmany Consuegra
won 17 (KO 14) + lost 0 (KO 0) + drawn 0 = 17
rounds boxed 41 KO% 82.35


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> JohnH 8
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Thanks for doing the ladder mate, between technical difficulties and the long weekend I've been out of action for a while. Week 2's fights up later today!

@Sox @Crusher @JohnH @Nigelbro @stiflers mum @thehook13 @bruiserh89 @Thirdgeary @Gotnews


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@thehook13 you're the stand alone leader with a perfect round. @Nigelbro bursts into 2nd with a perfect round. Myself and @JohnH plummet down the ladder a few spots.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @thehook13 you're the stand alone leader with a perfect round. @Nigelbro bursts into 2nd with a perfect round. Myself and @JohnH plummet down the ladder a few spots.


Congrats to Nigelbro and the Hook. Never mind Stif, It's always tuff at the top. :smile


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sweeeeet. Really wanted to pick Geale for the win but the head was saying no. Mundines already had a slight dig at him on FB....


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

got some work to do here. At least im keeping @bruiserh89 company at the bottom, looks like we're the sleepers.....


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Great start from me, pretty impressed actually.


Bad week this week. Must try harder.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @thehook13 you're the stand alone leader with a perfect round. @Nigelbro bursts into 2nd with a perfect round. Myself and @JohnH plummet down the ladder a few spots.


Still early days mate :thumbsup


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

@stiflers mum I hate to be a spoilsport but I picked Guerrero KO and Cotto points. That should only be 1 point each for those 2 fights.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> @stiflers mum I hate to be a spoilsport but I picked Guerrero KO and Cotto points. That should only be 1 point each for those 2 fights.


 My bad thanks for the honesty.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> My bad thanks for the honesty.


Thanks to you, 67 and the rest of the forum for taking the time to keeping this thing going.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Everyone got 10 or 9 this week thehook13 still on top but rocco has pegged him back 1.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Everyone got 10 or 9 this week thehook13 still on top but rocco has pegged him back 1.


Stif, I had Helenius for points. My score should read 1 point less.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

rocco said:


> Stif, I had Helenius for points. My score should read 1 point less.


 Thanks.:good


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I would like to take the piss out of @bruiserh89 as he's bottom, however he's only 2 points behind me so I won't... :theretherebogo


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

rocco joins thehook13 at the top thirdgeary jumps a few spots and I drop a few spot keeping bruiserh89 company at the bottom.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> rocco joins thehook13 at the top thirdgeary jumps a few spots and I drop a few spot keeping bruiserh89 company at the bottom.


Good work Stiffy, appreciate the effort you're putting in here, must take some time. :cheers


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> rocco joins thehook13 at the top thirdgeary jumps a few spots and I drop a few spot keeping bruiserh89 company at the bottom.


Thanks mate. Considering the uneven fights lately atleast there's good picks in this comp :cheers


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Wow, this is close. I'm 4 points of top, yet only 3 points from bottom.

Anyone's at the minute..


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@thehook13 has been joined in the lead by @rocco and @Thirdgeary. @bruiserh89 has been replaced at the bottom of the ladder by me.:fire :rolleyes


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> thehook13 41
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


:lol:

You aint taking mums advice and picking the boxers who have the nicest ring entrance music, are ya?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> :lol:
> 
> You aint taking mums advice and picking the boxers who have the nicest ring entrance music, are ya?


 No just shit picks.:smile


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

It all started so well for me.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Great start from me, pretty impressed actually.


 Well you're with me and bruiser in cellar dweller territory now.:smile


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well you're with me and bruiser in cellar dweller territory now.:smile


Yep. We got Aussie John on the slow reel in baby :cheers


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Well fuck me, I think I climbed a rung this week! :happy


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well you're with me and bruiser in cellar dweller territory now.:smile





bruiserh89 said:


> Yep. We got Aussie John on the slow reel in baby :cheers


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


>


We'll never be able to take your title as the emoticon king though!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> We'll never be able to take your title as the emoticon king though!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

the hook13 still on top,rocco drops a few positions and JohnH,bruiser and myself are in a 3 way battle for the spoon.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> the hook13 still on top,rocco drops a few positions and JohnH,bruiser and myself are in a 3 way battle for the spoon.


:rofl Shit week!


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> the hook13 still on top,rocco drops a few positions and JohnH,bruiser and myself are in a 3 way battle for the spoon.


I cant see the updated ladder?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> the hook13 still on top,rocco drops a few positions and JohnH,bruiser and myself are in a 3 way battle for the spoon.


Thanks again for all the time you're putting into this Stiffy! :cheers

I can't believe I'm still hanging in there, keeping the plebs just beneath me. :smile


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> I cant see the updated ladder?


 1st post in this thread. You're on 50 equal 3rd with rocco.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?66680-Aussie-tipping-comp-ladder


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> :rofl Shit week!


:happy Back on top

I was hoping that Herrera decision would pay off.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> the hook13 still on top,rocco drops a few positions and JohnH,bruiser and myself are in a 3 way battle for the spoon.


I've just had a 3 point week!!! FFS!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> thehook13 59
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 The updated ladder. Me and JohnH have got off the bottom of the ladder.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I've just had a 3 point week!!! FFS!!!


You made up for it this week with 9 points, beat everyone. :good


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> You made up for it this week with 9 points, beat everyone. :good


Skills :thumbsup


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> thehook13 69
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 thehook13 got a perfect round stays on top. Got news edges ahead of rocco. Sox swaps places with 67_special. I catch up to JohnH and we have a 2 point lead over bruiserh89.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> thehook13 got a perfect round stays on top. Got news edges ahead of rocco. Sox swaps places with 67_special. I catch up to JohnH and we have a 2 point lead over bruiserh89.


I believe this weeks results bring a new cellar dweller! Johnny the brave.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> thehook13 77
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 We have a new cellar dweller and he started so well. thehook13 stays on top but it's pretty tight at the top of the title.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Shout out to the guys making the pix and calculating the scores....well done boys!!!!


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Man talk about a form slump.... Good job @thehook13


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

67_special said:


> Man talk about a form slump.... Good job @thehook13


:cheers


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

67_special said:


> Man talk about a form slump.... Good job @thehook13


Yeah. Who is this cunt anyway? Him and his 77 points can fuck right off. :thumbsup


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Yeah. Who is this cunt anyway? Him and his 77 points can fuck right off. :thumbsup


I'll second that, poser. :smile


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

fuck.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> fuck.


:theretherebogo


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> :theretherebogo


Thank you.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> :theretherebogo


:rofl


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

later.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> thehook13 84
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 thehook 13 still on top,Got news jumps up to 2nd.The top 4 have a gap on the middle 3,who in turn have a gap on the bottom 4.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Anybody want to talk about the Ashes??


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Anybody want to talk about the Ashes??


:lol::rofl:rofl


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Anybody want to talk about the Ashes??


Fuck no, but I'd like to thank you for keeping me off the bottom of the table :rofl

Not once have you tried to play the pom card as the Aussie domestic fights appear in the weekly tips, but I gotta wonder if that's all that's saving my arse :lol: Regardless, In a couple of weeks I'll be swapping up with @67_special in the standings :deal


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Fuck no, but I'd like to thank you for keeping me off the bottom of the table :rofl
> 
> Not once have you tried to play the pom card as the Aussie domestic fights appear in the weekly tips, but I gotta wonder if that's all that's saving my arse :lol: Regardless, In a couple of weeks I'll be swapping up with @67_special in the standings :deal


I knew what I was getting into on the aussie tipping comp!

Still early days, a top 4 finish is still within my grasp.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> Fuck no, but I'd like to thank you for keeping me off the bottom of the table :rofl
> 
> Not once have you tried to play the pom card as the Aussie domestic fights appear in the weekly tips, but I gotta wonder if that's all that's saving my arse :lol: Regardless, In a couple of weeks I'll be swapping up with @*67_special* in the standings :deal


Talk it up! I'll fight hard for my lowly ranking!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> thehook13 88
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Table update(minus the Green fight)


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Dammit @bruiserh89 sneaking up on me


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> Dammit @bruiserh89 sneaking up on me


:deal


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Strong fecker me, holding you all up!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Sox takes over Nigelbro(because he didn't put his tips in)but still moving up there mate.:good


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Sox takes over Nigelbro(because he didn't put his tips in)but still moving up there mate.:good


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @Sox takes over Nigelbro(because he didn't put his tips in)but still moving up there mate.:good


The rule we made at the start was that if you didn't tip, you still got the lowest score for the round -1. So if the lowest ends up being a 4, Crusher and Nige will get 3.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> The rule we made at the start was that if you didn't tip, you still got the lowest score for the round -1. So if the lowest ends up being a 4, Crusher and Nige will get 3.


 No worries better write that down so I remember next Thursday. Crusher and Nigel get the lowest score -1 when ladder is done Thursday.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> thehook13 88
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 @Nigelbro Green v Bolonti tip in the next hour or so?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> thehook13 89
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 @JohnH What were you thinking tipping Bolonti decision mate?:roflatsch


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @JohnH What were you thinking tipping Bolonti decision mate?:roflatsch


I don't rate Green.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> thehook13 93
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Thirdgeary joins thehook13 on top of the ladder.JohnH makes up a bit of ground 5 point gap between 5th and 6th and 4 points seperates the top 5.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Watch your backs lads!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 99
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 We have a new leader Thirdgeary. A few other changes lower down the ladder and Nigelbro drops again from not putting his tips in. Everyone tipped Lippe stoppage so order won't change when that result is known.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> We have a new leader Thirdgeary. A few other changes lower down the ladder and Nigelbro drops again from not putting his tips in. Everyone tipped Lippe stoppage so order won't change when that result is known.


:suicide


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 101
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Lippe KO 1.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> :suicide


 if Nigelbro keeps not putting in his tips you will beat him.:good


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> if Nigelbro keeps not putting in his tips you will beat him.:good


Haha. It had occurred to me. Come on @Nigelbro keep defaulting on your picks!!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Oh dear @bruiserh89


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> *We have a new leader Thirdgeary.* A few other changes lower down the ladder and Nigelbro drops again from not putting his tips in. Everyone tipped Lippe stoppage so order won't change when that result is known.


A new guy on the bottom too!!!

Hahahahaha!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 108
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Well it seems to be a battle between the top 5 the rest of us are in a battle for the spoon. Nigelbro is favourite as he isn't putting his tips in. He must of bought a jeep.:conf


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

How many rounds is this for guys?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> How many rounds is this for guys?


 No idea. @bruiserh89 how long does this go for? Until Christmas?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hopefully enough to try get back on top. The Mcdonnell Kameda fight was questionable result to say the least.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> No idea. @bruiserh89 how long does this go for? Until Christmas?


Till I get myself out of this shit mess I seem to have fixed myself at the bottom of the table :sad5

Seriously though, all up to @67_special


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Hopefully enough to try get back on top. The Mcdonnell Kameda fight was questionable result to say the least.


How so? I had it 115 - 112.

Without the "knockdown" perhaps it could have been a draw.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> Till I get myself out of this shit mess I seem to have fixed myself at the bottom of the table :sad5
> 
> Seriously though, all up to @*67_special*


I'm happy to go til Christmas but will be in the USA between 30/09 and 07/11 so may need an interim fight selector.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 109
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Trout TKO 6 we all got 1 point.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

67_special said:


> I'm happy to go til Christmas but will be in the USA between 30/09 and 07/11 so may need an interim fight selector.


I'll do the fight pix when you're away mate if you're still looking for someone.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 114
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 JohnH and bruiserh89 had good weeks. Nigelbro is now bottom having not put his tips in again. thehook13 edges 1 point closer to regaining his top spot on the ladder with Thirdgeary and those 2 have put a 4 point buffer between them and Got news and rocco with Crusher 1 behind them. 8 points from Crusher to Sox and 4 points from Sox to me and 67_special with JohnH and bruiserh89 snapping at our heels 1 point behind us.
Seems to be race between the top 5 at this stage.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> JohnH and bruiserh89 had good weeks. Nigelbro is now bottom having not put his tips in again. thehook13 edges 1 point closer to regaining his top spot on the ladder with Thirdgeary and those 2 have put a 4 point buffer between them and Got news and rocco with Crusher 1 behind them. 8 points from Crusher to Sox and 4 points from Sox to me and 67_special with JohnH and bruiserh89 snapping at our heels 1 point behind us.
> Seems to be race between the top 5 at this stage.


Nice wrap up stif. I wonder what's happened to @Nigelbro? If he doesn't come back I reckon it still counts as wooden spoon if you come second last.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Getting tight at the bottom I notice that @bruiserh89 is ahead just on an alphabetical technicality.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Nice wrap up stif. I wonder what's happened to @Nigelbro? If he doesn't come back I reckon it still counts as wooden spoon if you come second last.


 Yep fair enough. 2nd last is wooden spoon.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 121
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Very few changes in the ladder except for 67_special jumping ahead of me tipping the perfect round so far. Any bonus points for tipping a perfect round @bruiserh89 ?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Very few changes in the ladder except for 67_special jumping ahead of me tipping the perfect round so far. Any bonus points for tipping a perfect round @bruiserh89 ?


You didnt want to ask 67_special? Haha. No, we hadnt talked about it but I reckon its worth a bonus point and dont think anyone else would object either. Have to see how his tip goes in the last fight.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Don't I get a bonus 10 points for being the token Brit?? Would be handy!!! :thumbsup
 @bruiserh89 @stiflers mum @67_special


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Don't I get a bonus 10 points for being the token Brit?? Would be handy!!! :thumbsup
> 
> @bruiserh89 @stiflers mum @67_special


Now that is in no way in my interest :bart


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Got news said:


> I'll do the fight pix when you're away mate if you're still looking for someone.


Hi mate,

Are you still good to pick the fights for the next few weeks?

CC: @bruiserh89


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Now that is in no way in my interest :bart


Bugger.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

67_special said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Are you still good to pick the fights for the next few weeks?
> 
> CC: @bruiserh89


Yep when do I start?


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Got news said:


> Yep when do I start?


This coming weekend is all yours, i'm off the the US tonight! Thanks for taking over.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

67_special said:


> This coming weekend is all yours, i'm off the the US tonight! Thanks for taking over.


Done mate. Tips are up. Hope I dont make any rookie mistakes lol


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 123
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 I have joined bruiser and John at the bottom of the ladder.:verysad


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I have joined bruiser and John at the bottom of the ladder.:verysad


Safety in numbers :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 129
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Thirdgeary gets a further point ahead,JohnH gets a point ahead of me and bruiser in the battle of the spoon. Nigelbrro???????????


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Just about broken out from the bottom, now got @Sox in my sights.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Just about broken out from the bottom, now got @Sox in my sights.


:nono


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> :nono


#WarJohnH


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
--------------------------------------------------------------
Thirdgeary 135
--------------------------------------------------------------
thehook13 133
--------------------------------------------------------------
Got news 129
--------------------------------------------------------------
rocco 127
--------------------------------------------------------------
Crusher 127
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Sox 118
-----------------------------------------------------------------
67_special 114
----------------------------------------------------------------
bruiserh89 114
---------------------------------------------------------------
JohnH 113
----------------------------------------------------------------
stiflers mum 111
----------------------------------------------------------------
Nigelbro 103
----------------------------------------------------------------- 


Most of it is much the same, except there's still a battle at the bottom with Broozer overtaking JohnH to become equal with 67 special.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Sox said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 135
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I'm preparing to storm up the table, just being in the USA will help me make better picks....


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

67_special said:


> I'm preparing to storm up the table, just being in the USA will help me make better picks....


I'll put the next rounds tips up tonight then im heading to Vegas tomorrow


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

67_special said:


> I'm preparing to storm up the table, just being in the USA will help me make better picks....





Got news said:


> I'll put the next rounds tips up tonight then im heading to Vegas tomorrow


It's great to get away eh gents...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

@bruiserh89 do you edit the first post of this thread or does @stiflers mum ?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> @bruiserh89 do you edit the first post of this thread or does @stiflers mum ?


 I will do it. Has what everyone scored been done and typed somewhere?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I will do it. Has what everyone scored been done and typed somewhere?


I just showed everyones total score in the tipping thread, and the ladder in this thread.
Thanks mate.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 135
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Im last except for Nigelbro whose bought a jeep and bruiser has overtaken JohnH.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Well this is a bit shit (again!!)


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Well this is a bit shit (again!!)


:smile


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Sox said:


> It's great to get away eh gents...


Its a hard-knock life.

If anyone wants to keep up the wife is writing a blog at https://sonderyonder.wordpress.com/


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

67_special said:


> Its a hard-knock life.
> 
> If anyone wants to keep up the wife is writing a blog at https://sonderyonder.wordpress.com/


Holy fuck, I've just skimmed the surface of this, but you guys are killing it! Well done, looks sensational. :cheers


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 143
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Positions unchanged thehook13 gains 1 point on Thirdgeary and rocco and Got news get 12points for picking perfect round and stiflers mum consolidates his position at the bottom of the ladder.atsch


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 149
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Myself,JohnH,67_special and bruiser in a titanic struggle to avoid the spoon. Got news overtakes thehook 13 and Thirdgeary stays on top with a bit of breathing space. @Crusher did you put any tips in this week mate?


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Myself,JohnH,67_special and bruiser in a titanic struggle to avoid the spoon. Got news overtakes thehook 13 and Thirdgeary stays on top with a bit of breathing space. @*Crusher* did you put any tips in this week mate?


No mate I overlooked It.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

OK.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 156
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Thirdgeary stays on top seems like a comp between him,thehook and Got news for top honours. Me and 67_special have swapped spots but it'sa battle between me,John,bruiser and 67_special for the spoon.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Epic battle to avoid the YDKSAB award :lol:


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> Thirdgeary stays on top seems like a comp between him,thehook and Got news for top honours. Me and 67_special have swapped spots but it'sa battle between me,John,bruiser and 67_special for the spoon.


well shit, i blame the jet lag....


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 156
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 JohnH was the only 1 to get the Hatley stoppage tip right and leapfrogs me and gets a little bit further away from the bottom.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

A little bit of daylight at last...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 163
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Thirdgeary gets some breathing space from thehook13 and Gotnews up the top. The cellar dwellers myself,JohnH,bruiserh89 and 67_special are in a titanic struggle to avoid the spoon.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Thirdgeary gets some breathing space from thehook13 and Gotnews up the top. The cellar dwellers myself,JohnH,bruiserh89 and 67_special are in a titanic struggle to avoid the spoon.


Haha. You and John can breathe a bit easier now


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 166
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Me and JohnH swap positions,Thirdgeary has a rare bad week and his lead is shortened 67_special catches up to bruiserh89.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 172
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Thirdgeary still on top but thehook13 narrowing the gap. The wooden spoon still hotly contested with JohnH now last.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Thirdgeary still on top but thehook13 narrowing the gap. The wooden spoon still hotly contested with JohnH now last.


Ahh. A bit of breathing space. Can't be complacent now though. Gotta stay on the ball to avoid the YDKSAB award!


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Thirdgeary still on top but thehook13 narrowing the gap. The wooden spoon still hotly contested with JohnH now last.


4 points between the bottom 4. The YDKSAB award is really hotting up. I think it is time to put the pencil through Nigelbro and let the bottom 4 fight it out.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

rocco said:


> 4 points between the bottom 4. The YDKSAB award is really hotting up. I think it is time to put the pencil through Nigelbro and let the bottom 4 fight it out.


This.:deal Yeah and cut Nige loose. @Sox I really think the avatar needs to be developed and there shouldnt be any holding back. I think it's safe to say you're safe so therefore impartial. A month of the YDKSAB avatar sounds fitting? Whilst we're concentrating on the YDKSAB title there should be a YSKNSAB (You Sure Know Your......) award as well. A fitting avatar for the same time?

For the YDKSAB award, with only a few rounds left, the stewards might have to police those in fourth, third, second last positions dogging it by picking the same as JohnH and avoiding the spoon. Making the last rounds, justify your picks or they dont count rounds might help with that :think


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> This.:deal Yeah and cut Nige loose. @Sox I really think the avatar needs to be developed and there shouldnt be any holding back. I think it's safe to say you're safe so therefore impartial. A month of the YDKSAB avatar sounds fitting? Whilst we're concentrating on the YDKSAB title there should be a YSKNSAB (You Sure Know Your......) award as well. A fitting avatar for the same time?
> 
> For the YDKSAB award, with only a few rounds left, the stewards might have to police those in fourth, third, second last positions dogging it by picking the same as JohnH and avoiding the spoon. Making the last rounds, justify your picks or they dont count rounds might help with that :think


To avoid any skullduggery, maybe JohnH could PM his tips to someone who he feels he can trust and then that person could post John's tips when the other bottom 3 have posted their tips, sounds a bit extreme i know, but the YDKSAB award should rightfully go to the person who really DKSAB. Just sayin.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

rocco said:


> To avoid any skullduggery, maybe JohnH could PM his tips to someone who he feels he can trust and then that person could post John's tips when the other bottom 3 have posted their tips, sounds a bit extreme i know, but the YDKSAB award should rightfully go to the person who really DKSAB. Just sayin.


Good plan.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

If there is any hint of skullduggery I shall play the racecard and have the whole comp declared null and void.

#PoorPommyBastardClutchingAtStraws


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> If there is any hint of skullduggery I shall play the racecard and have the whole comp declared null and void.
> 
> #PoorPommyBastardClutchingAtStraws


:lol::lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> This.:deal Yeah and cut Nige loose. @Sox I really think the avatar needs to be developed and there shouldnt be any holding back. I think it's safe to say you're safe so therefore impartial. A month of the YDKSAB avatar sounds fitting? Whilst we're concentrating on the YDKSAB title there should be a YSKNSAB (You Sure Know Your......) award as well. A fitting avatar for the same time?
> 
> For the YDKSAB award, with only a few rounds left, the stewards might have to police those in fourth, third, second last positions dogging it by picking the same as JohnH and avoiding the spoon. Making the last rounds, justify your picks or they dont count rounds might help with that :think


I can whip something up, but might need Stiffy and Pecks to PM some ideas.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> I can whip something up, but might need Stiffy and Pecks to PM some ideas.


Ray Hadley with a dumb arsed look on his face could do the trick. Should be plenty of them floating around.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Cut out the microphone so it's just his face. I actually don't mind Hadley though so yeah not too bad if I get it.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 178
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


rocco jumps ahead of Got new,Sox jumps ahead of Crusher,thehook13 is poised to reclaim top spot inching closer to Thirdgeary every week and I have finally given up on Nigelbro.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

rocco said:


> To avoid any skullduggery, maybe JohnH could PM his tips to someone who he feels he can trust and then that person could post John's tips when the other bottom 3 have posted their tips, sounds a bit extreme i know, but the YDKSAB award should rightfully go to the person who really DKSAB. Just sayin.


In hindsight, I don't think any skullduggery will be required. :smile


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

rocco said:


> In hindsight, I don't think any skullduggery will be required. :smile


:lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Come back @Nigelbro


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Come back @Nigelbro


:lol:


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Come back @Nigelbro


:rofl


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 186
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Thirdgeary wins,JohnH is wooden spooner. I technically should be ahead of Crusher but I can't give Crush -1(1 less than the lowest scorer JohnH who got zero).


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Thirdgeary wins,JohnH is wooden spooner. I technically should be ahead of Crusher but I can't give Crush -1(1 less than the lowest scorer JohnH who got zero).


-1 :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Thirdgeary wins,JohnH is wooden spooner. I technically should be ahead of Crusher but I can't give Crush -1(1 less than the *lowest scorer JohnH who got zero*).


:lol::lol::lol: You poor pommy bastard John!

It's all good fun and I'm surprised as fuck I placed as high as I did.

Well done to all you blokes, and particularly Got news and Stiffy. :cheers


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Props to Thirdgeary and the Hook. Well done to Stifler for recording and Got news for the selections.
The one thing to come out of this comp is the possible chance of a certain poster posting his selections each week so we could bet the opposite.
I see a chance of a real earn here. :smile:smile:smile


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Great Comp gents, congrats to the winner and everyone else. loved the simplicity and easiness of this comp. 4-5 solid picks and the method of victory. Too easy.

Cheers to Stiflers Mum, Gotnews and the rest who put in the work. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Big congratulations to our champ Thirdgeary!!!!!

Only just got home by 1 point from thehook13

Very enjoyable comp Lads and thanks to stiffy for doing the maths and 67 for the tips before me.

Maybe we come back mid January with the fight nobody thought would ever happen, Mark De Mori in a big fight


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Wankers.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Wankers.


:lol: It's unanimous. You've been a good sport mate.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Wankers.


:theretherebogo


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> :theretherebogo


:lol:


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

A big thanks to Got news and Stiflers mum for organising the comp.
Catch ya all in the new year.:bbb


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I've made a winners and losers avy and sent them to the respective people.
I hope to see these people proudly sporting their new avatars within 24h. :smile


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> I've made a winners and losers avy and sent them to the respective people.
> I hope to see these people proudly sporting their new avatars within 24h. :smile


Same reply i semt you via PM.

Get stuffed.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Same reply i semt you via PM.
> 
> Get stuffed.


:verysad


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> This.:deal Yeah and cut Nige loose. @Sox I really think the avatar needs to be developed and there shouldnt be any holding back. I think it's safe to say you're safe so therefore impartial. A month of the YDKSAB avatar sounds fitting? Whilst we're concentrating on the YDKSAB title there should be a YSKNSAB (You Sure Know Your......) award as well. A fitting avatar for the same time?
> 
> For the YDKSAB award, with only a few rounds left, the stewards might have to police those in fourth, third, second last positions dogging it by picking the same as JohnH and avoiding the spoon. Making the last rounds, justify your picks or they dont count rounds might help with that :think


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Same reply i semt you via PM.
> 
> Get stuffed.


Only meant as a bit of fun mate, of course no one is going to force it on you.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Only meant as a bit of fun mate, of course no one is going to force it on you.


I guess no one likes their new avatar. :conf


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> I guess no one likes their new avatar. :conf


All good. Look forward to doing a bit better myself next year!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Happy?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Thirdgeary 4
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Welcome to all at sea and welsh_dragon who are new to the comp. Everyoone got 4 except me and 67_special who got 2.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> ***************Aussie tipping comp table******************
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> welsh_dragon 20
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 welsh_dragon top,thehook13 2nd a few on 17


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

@JohnH

check out where I am in the league.

its a shame you ain't playing as I would have smoked you :deal


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> @JohnH
> 
> check out where I am in the league.
> 
> its a shame you ain't playing as I would have smoked you :deal


Well you'll never know will you.

Say hello to your sheep for me..


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Well you'll never know will you.
> 
> Say hello to your sheep for me..


i have no doubt at all I would've wiped the floor with you.

very original John ffs atsch.

fucking simpleton


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> i have no doubt at all I would've wiped the floor with you.
> 
> very original John ffs atsch.
> 
> fucking simpleton


Baaaa Baaaaa Baaaaa


----------

